# Port O'Connor Lighted Boat Parade



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

Will be this weekend, Saturday December 8th. :birthday2 There will be a cash award for best overall, and plaques for each category. :doowapsta The captain's meeting will be at Froggy's Bait Dock at 5:30 pm. with awards given out at Clarks after the parade. :biggrin: Call 361-983-2898 if interested. Bad weather day will be Dec. 15th. Hope to see you there! :texasflag


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

I just checked the weather, and it looks good for Saturday. :dance:


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

Looks like there will be tons of boats in Port O this weekend!


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

They didn't have a huge turnout last year. We're hoping for a few more. Is there a tournament this weekend too? I know the Toy Run is this weekend as well.


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

Who is going to be in POC this weekend?


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

this is the toy run boat (participant) list

Lordbater (Andrew/Me)
Team Sponge (Jerry Karnes)
Captfry (Jason)
Buzzard Bill (Bill)
Cat O' Lies (Patrick)
firemitch2
Hotrod
KMaryP (from Matty)
Team Notorious (Brian)
TuffEnuff 
ajlsro (Anthony)
Reel Screamer
Ernest
Texas Marine
Chris L. (30' Baja, Cico's Group)
Misty Dawn
Jon and Kami


----------



## Aggiedan (Feb 7, 2005)

Liz,

I will be down with my son this weekend and we will likely watch the parade from The Fishin Center. 

Hope to meet you and a few others this weekend. 

Dan


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

I was offshore the week of the boat parade but i understand there was alot better turn out then last year. I put a boat in last year and we won best medium sized boat. Of course there were 5 boats and 6 awards so we had a pretty good chance of winning something. My wife and her dad put one in this year and won best comercial for sonnys marine they had a good time. They used my little floundering boat that is still in the works of being finished.


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

Tankfxr said:


> I was offshore the week of the boat parade but i understand there was alot better turn out then last year. I put a boat in last year and we won best medium sized boat. Of course there were 5 boats and 6 awards so we had a pretty good chance of winning something. My wife and her dad put one in this year and won best comercial for sonnys marine they had a good time. They used my little floundering boat that is still in the works of being finished.


Yes, there was a pretty good turn out this year and the weather cooperated. Suzy was happy! Are you affiliated with Sonny's Marine?


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

Yes i am Candice is my Wife


----------

